# Pequignet en redressement judiciaire



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

La fin de l'aventure franc-comtoise ?

La marque de Morteau, créée en 1973 et brillamment relancée par l'ex-Zenith Didier Leibundgut en 2009 / 2010, est en mauvaise passe : elle vient d'être placée en redressement judiciaire, avec période d'observation de 6 mois. Concrètement, cela signifie que la marque n'est plus en mesure de faire face à ses dettes exigibles avec la trésorerie et plus globalement les actifs dont elle dispose aujourd'hui. La mesure vise notamment à préserver les emplois.

Dans le cas de Pequignet, ceux-ci sont essentiellement horlogers. La marque n'a pas à souffrir d'excès de masse salariale, mais avait considérablement investi ces derniers mois dans du matériel haut de gamme, fort onéreux.

Le calibre Royal était le socle des collections, développé au terme de 3 ans d'efforts. Pequignet a produit 3000 pièces en 2011, un volume tout à fait raisonnable après 3 exercices, mais fort loin des objectifs de la marque, qui visait le double pour 2012, avec un objectif à moyen et long terme de...40.000 pièces. Un certain flou artistique régnait également autour du départ précipité du Huy Van Tran, Responsable de la R&D et donc de la naissance du calibre Royal avec Ludovic Perez, Responsable du Laboratoire et Prototypie, resté seul à Morteau.

La marque avait commencé une stratégie d'export assez bien pensée, à Dubai et au Japon notamment, mais n'arrivait pas à percer en Chine, marché "vérouillé" comme le qualifiait la direction de Pequignet. Le positionnement haut de gamme / manufacture avec des premiers prix à 5.000 euros avait également rendu dubitatifs un certains nombres d'experts.

Affaire à suivre ? Pour le bien de l'horlogerie française, on le souhaite de tout coeur !







Pequignet Paris Royal​


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

C'est dommage, leur montres sont dignes d'une oeuvre d'art.


----------



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

La non pénétration du marché chinois a probablement beaucoup joué. Je pense aussi, à titre personnel, que le positionnement 'manufacture' à un prix de 6 à 15k a créé la confusion, puisque ce n'est financièrement pas tenable. Enfin, il est toujours possible de refaire un tour de table, la plupart des investisseurs étant plutôt enclins à remettre au pot pour une marque prometteuse (type HYT), mais là, ça n'a pas été le cas. Probablement les perspectives n'ont as été convaincantes. Cela dit je n'ai aucune information sur le composition du capital, qui été un élément clé dans ce type de procédure.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Les chinois sont depuis très longtemps attachés à des marques du swatch group notamment Longines, Omega et Breguet qui ont fait un carton plein chez eux. Les calibres Pequignet aussi beaux soient-ils, n'ont peut être pas aux yeux des chinois la même légitimité horlogère que les produits suisses.


----------

